# Integral Color Plaster repair



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I am wondering if anybody does integral color plastering. It is quite popular here in Western Colorado. If so, does anybody have any tricks for repairing it without redoing an entire wall or ceiling?


----------



## Euro Plastering (Jan 14, 2015)

*Colored Plaster Patching*

Colored plaster is very difficult to patch/repair seamlessly when just using the plaster itself, we have had great success by doing the repair and then having a faux artist come behind to blend the colors. We do a lot of high end Venetian as well as colored shower plastering so we really had to do our homework when it came to repairing damage caused by other trades or more often than not from the clients themselves :-(( Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

You ever do any hay barrel plastering?


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Euro Plastering (Jan 14, 2015)

*Hay Barrel*

We've done barrel/half barrel/1/4 barrel/dome/sphere ceilings but "hay barrel" is a new one for me.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Euro Plastering said:


> We've done barrel/half barrel/1/4 barrel/dome/sphere ceilings but "hay barrel" is a new one for me.



Sorry its "hay bail" plastering. I have heard its popular out west. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw-bale_construction


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Straw bail is a means of construction using bails of hay stagger stacked in lieu of cmu or brick. You can put a stucco basecoat mix over the top of it to bury the bails. So it is just like stucco. After basecoat you can use any material that will stick to stucco.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Euro Plastering said:


> Colored plaster is very difficult to patch/repair seamlessly when just using the plaster itself, we have had great success by doing the repair and then having a faux artist come behind to blend the colors. We do a lot of high end Venetian as well as colored shower plastering so we really had to do our homework when it came to repairing damage caused by other trades or more often than not from the clients themselves :-(( Good luck with it mate.


We do a lot of integral color plastering of various types also. I can generally match a wall patch. But blending in a patch in the middle of a ceiling with a lot of light across it seems to evade me. Even when you get the color matched, the sheen difference along the edge of the patch can give the repair away. I am just seeing if anybody has any tricks for such a patch.


----------



## Euro Plastering (Jan 14, 2015)

*Straw Bale*

Yes we have stuccoed over Straw Bale construction here in the northwest on a few occasions, all residential structures. We won't apply stucco direct to the straw bales however, we will wire lath both the exterior & interior at the same time by running/inserting tie wire rods through the bales connecting the wire on the exterior to the wire on the interior, we then apply a scratch/broom coat, let cure and then follow up with a second/brown coat, the brown coat can become the finished application or one can follow up with a colored textured application. Rastra Block/FasWall/Apex construction took over for the most part as the chosen building process over straw bale construction, we have applied stucco/plaster direct onto these systems as one is guaranteed a correct adhesion to such a surface, we still like to do a keycoat of modified cement with fiberglass mesh embedded over these systems and offer it as an upgrade due to the weather conditions here in the northwest.


----------



## Euro Plastering (Jan 14, 2015)

*Colored Plaster Patching*



endo_alley said:


> We do a lot of integral color plastering of various types also. I can generally match a wall patch. But blending in a patch in the middle of a ceiling with a lot of light across it seems to evade me. Even when you get the color matched, the sheen difference along the edge of the patch can give the repair away. I am just seeing if anybody has any tricks for such a patch.


I don't quite understand what you are saying, you can match/blend a wall patch/repair with colored plaster but not a ceiling patch/repair because of the light across the ceiling, what if there was a lot of light being broadcast on the wall that needed repairing would it then be difficult to match/blend the repair?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Euro Plastering said:


> I don't quite understand what you are saying, you can match/blend a wall patch/repair with colored plaster but not a ceiling patch/repair because of the light across the ceiling, what if there was a lot of light being broadcast on the wall that needed repairing would it then be difficult to match/blend the repair?


If the wall has a lot of light from a source that is nearly parallel to the direction of the wall, and it has very little on it to break up the light, then it would be a problem too. But if a faux repair is pretty close on a wall it doesn't seem to show as bad. If the same patch is done on a ceiling in the same manner, it often looks noticeable.


----------

